# Not my best trip, or my best article but...



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

Trip Report: The Grand Canyon and Sh*t Creek in 10 Days


This isn't your typical Grand Canyon story. When a med-evac cuts the grandiose trip short, Eric Johnson puts on Shit Creek without a paddle.



community.nrs.com


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My sweetie pie f*** up his back this spring, herniated disc, and had to bail on this summers river fun. Good luck!! And happy paddling-rowing
C


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

Great write-up on a tough story. Hope you're on the mend and able to float again next season.


----------



## Brian79 (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, a great write-up!


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

johnseri said:


> Trip Report: The Grand Canyon and Sh*t Creek in 10 Days
> 
> 
> This isn't your typical Grand Canyon story. When a med-evac cuts the grandiose trip short, Eric Johnson puts on Shit Creek without a paddle.
> ...





johnseri said:


> Trip Report: The Grand Canyon and Sh*t Creek in 10 Days
> 
> 
> This isn't your typical Grand Canyon story. When a med-evac cuts the grandiose trip short, Eric Johnson puts on Shit Creek without a paddle.
> ...


Traveling, river-running and drinking in bars without cash or a cellphone?
Sorry man, but I think it’s time to grow up.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

johnseri said:


> Trip Report: The Grand Canyon and Sh*t Creek in 10 Days
> 
> 
> This isn't your typical Grand Canyon story. When a med-evac cuts the grandiose trip short, Eric Johnson puts on Shit Creek without a paddle.
> ...


great story, thanks again for sharing


----------



## Tanaman (Nov 13, 2020)

Great Story! Nice to see that people don't care how much money you have or who you voted for... when you're in trouble there are good folks still out there that'll reach out and help. Restores your faith in humanity.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

tetonadam said:


> Traveling, river-running and drinking in bars without cash or a cellphone?
> Sorry man, but I think it’s time to grow up.


Agree to disagree? I think it's pretty noble to live without a cell phone these days. Are you old enough to recall the world before we had the internet in our pockets? We all managed to get by just fine. Also, where the hell is he supposed to get cash after a heli-evac from The Grand and spending the day in the Flag hospital?

Props to OP and I wish I had the balls to roll without a cell phone these days.


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

gnarsify said:


> Agree to disagree? I think it's pretty noble to live without a cell phone these days. Are you old enough to recall the world before we had the internet in our pockets? We all managed to get by just fine. Also, where the hell is he supposed to get cash after a heli-evac from The Grand and spending the day in the Flag hospital?
> 
> Props to OP and I wish I had the balls to roll without a cell phone these days.


Born in 71. Relented cellphone ownership til 2002 when it was obvious that they were a great safety tool in the mountains (Tetons) while climbing long routes in addition to not having to use a pay phone at the ski hill for work purposes.
And cash? Well certainly the O.P didn’t pay for his evac with a briefcase full of Franklins. 
However if you choose to frequent bars or remote places in the world, cash is king and undeniably useful if not essential.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

tetonadam said:


> Born in 71. Relented cellphone ownership til 2002 when it was obvious that they were a great safety tool in the mountains (Tetons) while climbing long routes in addition to not having to use a pay phone at the ski hill for work purposes.
> And cash? Well certainly the O.P didn’t pay for his evac with a briefcase full of Franklins.
> However if you choose to frequent bars or remote places in the world, cash is king and undeniably useful if not essential.


I was born a few years before that and also was a hold out on getting a cell phone until about the same time. My decision was similar but was also tired of not getting the updates when kayaking plans changed. 

If you are out of the country in anywhere that is worth going these days cash is almost always king. Kudos to holding out, I admire your old school outlook but I also appreciate the convenience of having one especially in a foreign country.


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

Eric, Great read. and keep away from the phones! I just saw your Salmon story too. Keep us in mind when you need someone with a boat.

Royal


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Bonus heli video.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow right on the beach at bass that is impressive!


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

Nanko said:


> Bonus heli video.


Wow, great video. "Go America!!" 😆

Great story, Eric, as usual. Almost made me feel like I was right there with you!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Why is landing at Bass impressive?


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Why is landing at Bass impressive?


Just a tight spot in there but I guess most of the trees are gone these days that were probably before your time. No worse than the rest I’ve been involved in I guess.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

mkashzg said:


> Just a tight spot in there but I guess most of the trees are gone these days that were probably before your time. No worse than the rest I’ve been involved in I guess.


They landed within 2 feet of the tamarisk on either side- that is super impressive- actually landing a helicopter anywhere in the canyon seems impressive. It was clear they had landed there many times before. Also impressive- Eric. Note that not having a cell phone or cash were speed bumps for him, not barriers. This thread got me wondering if cell phones have left us all with less compassion- why should I help someone out when they can just call for help? True on the river too? Just the day before this evac we came across a group with a flipped boat pinned on the Crystal island. We tried to get to it but felt fine giving up, knowing they could just call for help. Also, no cash needed for evac: Uber NPS edition is free.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

MikeG said:


> They landed within 2 feet of the tamarisk on either side- that is super impressive- actually landing a helicopter anywhere in the canyon seems impressive. It was clear they had landed there many times before. Also impressive- Eric. Note that not having a cell phone or cash were speed bumps for him, not barriers. This thread got me wondering if cell phones have left us all with less compassion- why should I help someone out when they can just call for help? True on the river too? Just the day before this evac we came across a group with a flipped boat pinned on the Crystal island. We tried to get to it but felt fine giving up, knowing they could just call for help. Also, no cash needed for evac: Uber NPS edition is free.


Good call on trying to skip the island rescue misery loves company!

It is definitely worth touching base and making sure everyone is OK and they have the ability to get help but making their problem yours is not needed at that level.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

tetonadam said:


> Born in 71. Relented cellphone ownership til 2002 when it was obvious that they were a great safety tool in the mountains (Tetons) while climbing long routes in addition to not having to use a pay phone at the ski hill for work purposes.
> And cash? Well certainly the O.P didn’t pay for his evac with a briefcase full of Franklins.
> However if you choose to frequent bars or remote places in the world, cash is king and undeniably useful if not essential.


Well you're a few years my elder, so you are familiar with pre-cell phones days, I never can tell if I'm responding to a twenty-something year old or not. I got a cell in 2004 and didn't get a smart phone until 2013-14 and sort of regret it as it is a huge distraction. They are both a blessing and a curse, they are nice to have for GPS, emergencies (if you have a signal), MountainBuzz, and checking streamflows. But they just become this all-consuming device (I'm guilty of it) and you feel naked going somewhere without it, thus my romantic view of getting rid of my phone.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Due to the business I owned, I had a pager and then a cell phone back in the late 90's. I've had a cell phone ever since. The phone part is where I draw the line. Flip phone all the way with the text message feature turned off. 🐴

I'm retired now and have a land line too. T Mobile is telling me I have to upgrade January 1st. The wife has a smart phone. More than likely I'll be cell phone free in the near future. 😕

OP.........thanks for posting your story.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Uhh..isn't the moral of this story that the help you can provide by _having_ a cell or sat phone, might actually benefit you as well as others (desperately in need)? That _is_ a philosophy...it's called the Social Contract.


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

don't worry upacreek. the OP is a VERY helpful person. He also does a lot of good for Society in his day job. I envy his phone status. I only have one required and provided by my employer.


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

This looks fun...
Okay, first off thanks everyone for reading and posting comments (both encouraging and critical). I like hearing that I'm a dumba$$, because it's true. 

But I'm also a debate coach and so when I see the "social contract" trotted out, I think--let's go. 
Okay, so I assume you are working from a Hobbes social contract framework and not the Rawls Justice theory one, which means without a social contract, we live in a state of nature in which life is nasty, brutish and short. The Hobbes social contract also assumes that people are have no real interest in each other and are sort of living their lives selfishly. I think my article actually proves otherwise as does your assertion that "having a cell or sat phone, might actually benefit you as well as others (desperately in need)? If I'm in a true Hobbesian state of nature, why would I let anyone borrow my cell phone? The social contract suggests that I will give up some of my rights in order for a certain amount of collective security. I see no reason to let someone borrow my phone because, I'm actually seeing a certain amount of "insecurity" introduced into the equation. Do you have any idea how much personal info. I could've stolen from Katherine when she unlocked her phone for me to use. It's really insane. She said so after I handed her her phone back. I think her exact words were, "Wow, I hope you aren't like into stealing people's identities." Long story short--I'm not. 

Anyway, let's take the position that all of us agree to sacrifice some privacy and freedom, to gain the security of living in a world with a phone. I realize that I'm mixing philosophies here, but does it pass the Kantian Categorical imperative. Would we wish this for all people at all times? For instance, there I am at the airport bar. I could be on my phone, but no, instead I'm listening to your dream of steam cleaning garbage cans in Flagstaff, or going to Cosmetology school. Now aren't you glad that I don't have a phone. We are making a some real human connections. Besides, as a teacher, I happen to know that there are a lot of nasty, brutish people who would film your misfortune but not actually help you with it. 

Okay, please know that I'm being ridiculous. I've had a long week and this was fun...

Sincerely 

Eric


----------



## speargoose (Jul 2, 2016)

You are both failing to note that all seven of his trip-mates *could* have sent him with *their *phones but elected not to for reasons unknown. And thank god for that, because then we wouldn't have this great story. Or this one. These are risks we should not be asked to bear. Keep doing what you are doing, Eric. Eric is responsible. Patagonia says so right there in the third sentence on that link, and what Patagonia says cannot be wrong.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Eric,
You are not a dumba**, perhaps you made some judgment calls that had hard consequences 
I enjoy your articles, don't stop writing
Let the river droplets settle, then reflect on your experience (or not)
SYOTR


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

mkashzg said:


> Good call on trying to skip the island rescue misery loves company!
> 
> It is definitely worth touching base and making sure everyone is OK and they have the ability to get help but making their problem yours is not needed at that level.
> View attachment 70749


oh wow, that is UGLY!


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Nice to know somebody is willing to brush up on the philosophy basics to made an argument, but feel like it still misses the point entirely by a tired Reductio Ad Absurdum. 

So I guess then let's just call it _extremely fortunate_ that nearby group had a sat phone to get you help, there was a compasonate stranger with a cell and some bucks for a ride, and so forth. There are wonderful and selfless people out there, to be sure, but also plenty of sh!tbirds who often don't seem prepared or can't conceive of the dangerous situations that can come without warning especially in the outdoors. But my point remains that the pride/hubris you're enjoying in this article about resisting perils of modern technology _does_ infringe on your ability to afford such assistance to others, despite having been the clear beneficiary of theirs. Pretty simple trade-off there, bud. And as perhaps a more tangilble real-life example, I sure was glad to be able to call for help on my cursed cell phone after coming up on a car accident at night where a very dazed older couple had just put an elk through the windshield on the Peak to Peak Highway. But you know, muh freedumbs matter too, so I guess will hold out hope if ever have find myself is a bad spot needing help there are prepared folks out there that can...regardless of whether a job _mandated_ having a cell phone or not, since common sense is apparently not enough.


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

Upacreek--you seem angry. Admittedly, we could all be more prepared. And you are right that anything could happen, but in free country we are able to choose our level of preparedness. We could require everyone to have EMT training, bring a sat phone, and wear a helmet when they step outdoors. This would, no doubt, save lives. But I feel that if I, personally, were to do this, then it would really cut down on my number of funny anecdotes that I can share in mediocre essay form. So, I guess what I am trying to say is that I feel like you and I should go boating. You bring the phone and I'll bring the stories. It'll be great! I would say hit me up on my phone, but you can't. I will, however, totally accept a Mt. Buzz invite on the middle fork permit that you are going to win this year.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the line " I kind of like trouble". Something about that resonates. Might be the engineer that likes solving problems. Might be the adventure junkie who thinks trouble is just a good story waiting to get written, might be the anti-authority rebel looking to stir thing up but whatever I share your view of the world. Never grow up


----------



## BryanTBurke (Jun 14, 2020)

I choose to keep my cell phone turned off and in my pack most of the time but it is more useful than a PLD in most situations. When I'm on a long road trip to or from the river, I just assume that if someone is walking on a remote desert road, they really could use some help. It has gotten really hard to hitch-hike out of a tough spot because everyone assumes if you don't have a working phone, you are some kind of loser. And yeah, "I kind of like trouble." My version is, "It's not an adventure until things start to go wrong."


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

upacreek said:


> So I guess then let's just call it _extremely fortunate_ that nearby group had a sat phone to get you help, there was a compasonate stranger with a cell and some bucks for a ride, and so forth.


We’re talking commercial season on the Grand, this is far from extremely fortunate. And I’d wager the vast majority of folks back in civilization would lend a cell or a few bucks to someone in a pinch.

I don’t know where you live and recreate but I can’t imagine a cell phone really ever being useful in an emergency. Never has been with any I’ve been involved with. Should we all carry an AED, Narcan, Epipen, etc. everywhere too? You know, social contract and all. Expecting someone to spend ~$1000/ yr. to cover the rare event when a stranger needs help a) within cell range, and b) with no other phones around, seems unreasonable.

Smart phones are mighty useful for scoring cancellations though. It’s the only reason I ditched the flip phone. Refresh, refresh, refresh...


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Maybe your bad back and your good ears had something to do with this new business.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I think somebody is trying to plug their new business and is probably not a vendor on this site. Clean your own can!

if you want to clean my groover you might be onto something!!


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay, enough. Upacreek--I'm really only trying to be funny. And I'm probably failing at that. And for someone who doesn't carry a phone. I seem to be fine with an endless back and forth on the internet. At any rate, if it makes you feel better. My wife is really close to making me get a phone (of some sort) But it has nothing to do with safety or the social contract. It has to do with the fact that she is tired of being my secretary, which admittedly she is because of my unwillingness to carry a phone. And even someone as thickheaded as me has to admit that my reliance on her and her phone seems unfair. I promise this is the last thing I will say on the topic. Except--once again thank you all for reading and responding to my articles and I do appreciate criticism but please know that I will probably "try" and be a smarta$$ about said criticism. Unless it involves criticism of the numerous typos in my latest articles. I mean honestly I'm an English teacher in addition to a debate coach. And so those typos seem a pretty inexcusable. I am being lazy. Can you imagine me, day after day, telling high school students to proofread their stuff and then me just willy-nilly submitting this trash...sad...


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Great post & write up!!! I also admire the lack of cell phone lifestyle. I've had my L5/S1 worked on, and it was not near as cool of a story to tell. Wishing you the best with being on the mend, and hope to SYOTR (hopefully not the creek)!


----------



## Troter (Mar 26, 2021)

Oh man, I understand you so much. My trip to The Grand Canion, and as you called the Sh*t Creek, was also pretty bad. But I have to admit that my expectations were really high when preparing for this trip. I was so freaking excited about it. That's precisely why I was so disappointed. I still remember the day before the trip. I woke up, checked the timetables at https://www.dbfahrplan.com/de/. I took the train to Colorado and enjoyed a fantastic train trip. But, since I got off the train, everything went wrong.


----------

